# Hey CROC KEEPER



## etb (Nov 6, 2003)

Do you have any double watteled Cassowary chicks. Im looking for some new blood. Thanks.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: those are some big birds
heres a pic


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

the idea of owning some of those makes me giddy like a schoolgirl. I'd throw the local barking dogs and irritating small children in there with it... maybe an occasional punkassed middle school kid too


----------



## etb (Nov 6, 2003)

Thats him thats what im looking for.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Are those birds difficult to care for?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Are those birds difficult to care for?


 i wouldent say diffucult
but to house them 
they are one of the largest birds in the world


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

not to mention aggressive and potentially lethal to whomever dares step in their enclosure... akin to keeping a hyena or baboon as a pet


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

No chicks available at this time, and I do not sell things like Cassowaries to just anyone....I would need to know where they are going, who they are going to, the experience they have with ( _Casuarius __casuarius _), and other seemingly trivial but important items...


----------



## etb (Nov 6, 2003)

That sounds very fair to me I bought my first ones in 1981 from a man named MIKE THOMAS who owned the FONTANA BIRD PARK in FONTANA CA. I started with one male and two females . The last time any new blood was added to them was 1996 when I bought another Trio from a man named ROBERT BARKER of mira loma Ca. But if you dont have any of this years birds left I can wait untill next season I was just checking to see if you were raiseing any . thanks. Ill be touch.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

You can just buy cassowaries? I thought they were endangered.

-PK
-Not enough room at the moment, maybe someday.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

ETB.... perhaps next year we can swap chicks, I do not have any genetics represented by your lines...


----------



## etb (Nov 6, 2003)

Thanks Crock Keeper Ill be in touch.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.....

a FINE animal i have no experience with..

can you guys enlighten me?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Peacock said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.....
> 
> a FINE animal i have no experience with..
> 
> can you guys enlighten me?


velociraptors with feathers. I'm not sure how aggressive domesticated ones are, though, but the potential to slip you open like a jelly roll is still there


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

they have like a 4" spike on the back of there feet and they can jump foward with a ton of force and stab you with it

the things you leanr from wild boyz


----------

